# Upgrading Nikon D40



## mommy-medic (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a Nikon D40 that I love, but in exploring my options for lenses, have been discouraged by the lack of AF for, say, a 50mm f/1.8 lens. I could attempt manual focus, but I also want a camera that will allow me to use a larger variety of lenses. I have a few questions that I hope can be answered.

First, I was looking at the D90, and in a few older threads it looks as if this is a camera that was loved and endorsed in that thread. Would it allow me to use AF lenses (or even VR ones as well)?

Also, it appears to me (correct me if I am wrong) that the D90 requires an external flash. Is this correct? Where would I start looking for one and what price range do they run? I am on a fixed budget, but I really REALLY love my little hobby. 

Lenses I want to get would be a fisheye lens of some sort, and a 50mm f/1.8 (or a f/1.4). 

What other Nikon (nothing against other brands, I just prefer Nikon, and do have some lenses I want to be able to use) cameras would be recommended for a "not really a beginner but nowhere near professional" photographer? I take my camera with me everywhere, and use it at least once a week, if not 4-5 times a week. I find things to shoot everywhere- nature, macros, wildlife, urban decay, city life, my children, all of it! (My favorite is rural decay- old farmhouses, buildings falling down, rusted old cars, etc). 

Thank you for any info that can be provided. I did peruse some older threads and find a few answers, but wanted to pose my specific questions in hopes of solid answers.


----------



## flatflip (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like the D90 is about $780 at Amazon and $720 refurbished at Adorama. The D90 has a decent flash but you could get a better external flash. The nikon $120 SB-400 and the $220 SB-600 are great flashes. Stick with Nikon because your current lenses will work with a D90 or newer D7000.

Yes the D90 will work with VR. I think it will work with all AF too.


----------



## mommy-medic (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you so much. 

Are there any advantages to getting a D90 vs. D7000? I would like to get something that allows me to move up as I learn more without needing to upgrade annually, but I don't want to get something that is presently overkill for me.


----------



## flatflip (Dec 24, 2010)

The D7000 is a brand new model and is about $500 more. It has some cool features like auto focus video and 2 memory card slots. If that is too much more of an upgrade, I would wait a couple more months for a good deal on a D90. I personally expect to see some D90 discounts after the Christmas dust settles. I have no inside knowledge, I've just watched electronics for several years.


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2010)

mommy-medic said:


> I have a Nikon D40 that I love,....... but I also want a camera that will allow me to use a larger variety of lenses. ....


 All of these lenses will auto focus on your D40:

*Nikon Nikkor: 54 lenses*
*Wide-Angle*

AF-S DX 10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5G ED 
AF-S DX 12-24mm 1:4G IF-ED 
AF-S 14-24mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 17-35mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
*Mid-Range*

AF-S DX 16-85mm VR 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 17-55mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED II 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR 
AF-S DX 18-70mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-70mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-85mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-120mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 28-70mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S DX 35mm 1:1.8G 
AF-S 50mm 1:1.4G 
*Super-Zoom*

AF-S DX 18-105mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED VR 
AF-S DX 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G DX VR IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED-IF VR DX II 
*Telephoto*

AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED 
AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 70-200mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 70-200 mm 1:2.8G ED VR II 
AF-S 80-200mm 1:2.8D ED 
AF-S 70-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 200mm 1:2G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2,8G ED VR II 
AF-S 300mm 1:4D IF-ED 
*Super-Telephoto*

AF-S 200-400mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 500mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
AF-I 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 600mm 1:4G VR IF-ED 
*Macro*

AF-S Micro 60mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S Micro 105mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED 
AF-S DX Micro 85mm 1:3.5G ED VR 
*Teleconverter*

AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E III 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-14E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-17E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E II 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-14E 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-20E 
Nikon notes:

^ *a* *b* *c* *d* *e* *f* Will only mount original Nikon Nikkor AF-S and AF-I lenses (without modification). Not recommended for use with Nikkor DX lenses. 
*Sigma: 46 lenses*
*Fisheye*

4.5mm f/2.8 EX DC Circular Fisheye HSM 
10mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Diagonal fisheye 
*Wide-Angle*

10-20mm 1:3.5 EX DC HSM 
10-20mm 1:4-5.6 EX DC HSM 
12-24mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
14mm 1:2.8 EX HSM RF APO 
17-35mm 1:2.8-4 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
*Mid-Range*

17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC Macro HSM 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC HSM "for Nikon Only" 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM 
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM MACRO 
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM "for Nikon only" 
18-50mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM 
18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6 DC HSM 
24-70mm 1:2.8 EX DG HSM 
30mm 1:1.4 EX DC HSM 
50mm 1:1.4 EX DG HSM 
*Super-Zoom*

18-125mm 1:3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM 
* Telephoto*

50-150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DC HSM 
50-150mm 1:2.8 APO II EX DC HSM 
50-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC OS HSM 
55-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC HSM 
70-200mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG MACRO "With Built-in Motor" 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG APO Macro 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG OS 
100-300mm 1:4 APO EX DG HSM 
120-300mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM 
300mm 1:2.8 EX DG APO HSM 
*Super-Telephoto*

50-500mm 1:4-6.3 APO EX DG HSM 
80-400mm 1:4-5.6 EX OS 
80-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG APO OS 
120-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 DG OS APO HSM 
150-500mm 1:5-6.3 DG OS APO HSM 
300-800 1:5.6 APO EX DG HSM 
500mm 1:4.5 EX DG HSM APO 
800mm 1:5.6 EX DG APO 
*Macro*

150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO 
*Teleconverter*

TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 1.4x 
TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 2.0x 
*Tamron: 14 lenses*
*Wide-Angle*

10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5 AF Di-II LD 
.
*Mid-Range*

17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di-II LD Aspherical [IF] (A16NII) 
17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF] 
28-75mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di LD Aspherical (IF)(A09NII) 
*Super-Zoom*

18-200mm AF XR Di-II (A14NII) 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II LD Aspherical Macro NII 
18-270mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
28-300mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF XR Di VC 
*Telephoto*

70-200mm 1:2.8 AF Di LD MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 AF Di LD Macro (A17NII, with built-in motor) 
*Macro*

60mm 1:2 SP AF DiII LD (IF) Macro 
90mm 1:2.8 SP AF Di MACRO Model 272E 
*Teleconverter*

Tamron SP Pro 1.4x 
Tamron SP Pro 2x 
*Tokina: 1 lens*
*Wide Angle*

12-24 1:4 AT-X 124 PRO DX II 
*] Kenko: 9 lenses + 3 lens extension tubes*
*Teleconverter*

Teleplus Pro 300 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 3x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 3x  
Teleplus MC4 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus MC7 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus K1.5 AF DG 1.5x


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yep the only negative for me going up the ladder to the D90 from the D40. Was couldn't use my old "1966" 55mm f3.5 micro pre-Ai lens on it. As the D90 will take all older lenses that are Ai or Ais and AF,AF-D,G and of course the newer AF-S and third party lenses like Ex for sigma and Di and Di II lenses from tamron.

But yep save the monies and go D90 and use extra cash for better glass or flash like an SB-600 would be a good start.
.
.


----------

